# Grooming the Ninja



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grooming Grace has been compared to a contact sport.

There were feats of great physical strength (on Grace's part), impressive flexibility (still Grace), amazing stamina (Grace, again!), and ear piercing battle cries (not by Grace).... sometimes down right sobbing (again, not Grace). More often than not padding and helmets would have been helpful....

After having Gus, who is so good about grooming and allowing me to handle any part of his body.... Grace was a challenge to say the least. I even used the same methods I did with Gus... I introduced her early, I kept it short and positive. But it did not matter. The second I brought the comb out she was off, running loops around the house to postpone the torture.

I had treats, I had clickers, I even did a month where I set up calming spa music and aromatherapy incense, offering her a calm relaxing environment... I even tried Bach's RR to calm her.

I held on to hope. Because, like I told everyone else... with practice and patience it would pay off. She would eventually figure out combing and brushing could be a relaxing, and that I wasn't trying to skin her alive... So I kept trying.

She is great for letting me do her topknot. she will lay there falling asleep on her pillow while I braid her hair! But the moment my hand move anywhere near another part of her body she is totally awake and already planning her escape route.

Brushing Grace was like trying to brush a feather in the wind... she moved so quickly I could never get enough of her hair to do any good. I'd have to half sit on her just to brush her. And when your leg is wider than your dog.... that doesn't exactly work that well :huh:

We tried a grooming arm... but that didn't work well for either of us. She seemed intent on laying as flat as she could and choking herself, not caring that she couldn't breathe. That was her "not so bright" moment because she really could not figure out that standing up would allow her to breathe... She just laid there flailing and flapping like a fish out of water. I tried to rig a belly strap but she did this weird flying dog kind of wiggle...and I decided the arm was just too dangerous for my little Ninja. If she was going to wiggle and hang herself, I'd rather she do it closer to the floor.

Shaving Grace, even with a grooming arm, was like trying to shave a cat. There was a lot of clawing and screaming (the latter my part of the action as she clawed my shoulder or arm).

I think you all get the picture: Grooming Grace used to be a nightmare. The term "Going Ninja" is one used often for Grace. I use it all the time, but so does the vet... Try to trim her face? She would "Go Ninja".... Try to trim her nails? "Going Ninja!" ... It's like she would morph from sweet social Gracie into this creature with super-dog strength.... She was like a little white fluffy Hulk. Most grooming sessions I'd get through it by singing Kung Fu Fighting while envisioning Gracie channeling Kung Fu Panda.... before the crying would start. 

Yes...there used to be a lot of crying. I'm not too proud to admit that :HistericalSmiley:

Then we got the Cat Restraint bag. That helped... but it didn't fix everything, and only works for her face and legs. I have to take her out to do her body.

It has been a little over a year since Grace joined the family.

I'd love to say that over the year with all the positive methods, the desensitization we've tried, the rewards, etc that we have tried, Gracie is great with grooming....

But I cannot say that.

Gracie is still a little Ninja. She has calmed down by a notch or two. There is no longer clawing (Grace) or sobbing (me). We have both accepted that this is just the way it will be...

She still goes into grooming sessions as if it's going to be a fight to the death! "I will win this time!" She howls.... But alas, she is only 6 pounds so, even with her fantastic physical feats, I am still stronger.

But I just wanted to share this... because I know Gracie is not alone in her hatred of grooming, nor her feats to escape it.... I know there are other little Ninjas out there who are otherwise very sweet and well behaved fluffs.

So please know, you are not alone.... Sometimes, it just doesn't get better.... And that doesn't' make you a bad fluff parent


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh what a great story. So I now know, Boo will definitely go to a professional!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I have one of those too! His name is Hardy! He has been treated exactly like the other three, and they love it. I am thankful that he doesn't Mat or tangle, and the blow dryer drives him crazy, but he looks exactly the same blow dried or not. I use one hand to hold him and the other to wet, lather and wash him. I am soaking wet when I'm done with him. I am happy if one of mine is going to give me a hard time it's not Dewey or Laurel that can tangle and mat easily .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


Tori, I love your story. Grace sure is a fiesty little bugger.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Great story. Mine is getting better. Good luck to you


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She *has* improved on her baths... No longer acting like I'm trying to drown her. So I am thankful for that.

And she is a really good girl otherwise. She's great with people, children, and babies. She loves other animals. She is housebroken. She travels fantastically. So I think I can let go of this one thing... Everything Gracie does is with a flare of drama. Or a bonfire, in this case....

I will say the sliver lining in this is my grooming has improved LOL I have not once cut or burned her with the clippers! And she always looks (mostly) even!

 .... Deb... I guess 1 out of 4 isn't so bad, huh?


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Gracie you look so sweet and innocent I never would have guessed there was a Ninja under that.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

luvsmalts said:


> Gracie you look so sweet and innocent I never would have guessed there was a Ninja under that.


I know right? It catches everyone off guard.... it's her Secret Agent Disguise 

She's all... :supacool: and :innocent:

When she's really like :smmadder::smpullhair::new_shocked:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

After seeing Grace in her shoes video I just love her. Grace the Ninja is
Perfect.....I know how difficult grooming is....I do it myself too. Not fun!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not sure who hates grooming day more, Bella, me or DH, of course DH gets off easy cause he leaves and I'm the mean one. For the most part she is pretty good until it comes to her face then it's a battle. I will say I am getting better and better every time


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha, I hate to laugh, but your story was really entertaining! I had one who has moved on, Ceasar, who was impossible! I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Tori, that is just what I needed this morning. I literally LOL!!! I guess I am lucky both of mine "tolerate" bath time, and Izzy doesn't mind the first few minutes of brushing anyway. I love your stories and all the replies too. Poor Gracie, maybe she is just sensitive to brushing. I have a skin niece that is that way, always had to keep her hair really short because just regular brushing really hurt her, or at least she acted like it, LOL.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We all have our own little Ninja's as well, so tell Gracie she is not alone..............as all the maltese were kung fu fighting................ they were fast like lightning!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I always get slightly envious when i see everyones fluffs sitting so beautifully on the grooming table during and after grooming.....we too have a little ninja..... 

To even begin bath time its a cat and mouse chase to try and catch maizy then bath time consists of her running to the farthest corner of the bath where she knows i struggle to reach... the body wash isnt too bad but when i get to her face full on ninja comes out!! Running around the bath making crying noises trying to jump out :w00t:

Bathtime done then it is time to do zoomies this is fun but then its time to run away from the hairdryer where once again i wont let mummy do my face!! Bathtime uses up alot of my energy and i too have tried everything treats, talking sweetly nope all the same, some things will never change!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Your story made me laugh. It was very well-written and entertaining...though I know the grooming journey for you and Grace hasnt really been so entertaining for either of y'all but its good to know you have been able to maintain a positive attitude about it and find some humor in Grace's grooming escapades. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> After seeing Grace in her shoes video I just love her. Grace the Ninja is
> Perfect.....I know how difficult grooming is....I do it myself too. Not fun!!


Yes.... Grace the Ninja..... I actually call her Harriet during those times... not sure why. But Harriet fits her better in those moments LOL

I actually love grooming. Having a dog like Gus makes it enjoyable. Because we can go slow and it's good bonding time. But grooming Grace...well... it's like a relay race, I do it so fast.



ToniLWilson said:


> I'm not sure who hates grooming day more, Bella, me or DH, of course DH gets off easy cause he leaves and I'm the mean one. For the most part she is pretty good until it comes to her face then it's a battle. I will say *I am* getting better and better every time


:HistericalSmiley: .... I am getting better and better, too.....



sherry said:


> Haha, I hate to laugh, but your story was really entertaining! I had one who has moved on, Ceasar, who was impossible! I hope it gets better for you!


Laughing is good  I laugh at it. No use in getting upset over it anymore... it is what it is.



IzzysBellasMom said:


> Tori, that is just what I needed this morning. I literally LOL!!! I guess I am lucky both of mine "tolerate" bath time, and Izzy doesn't mind the first few minutes of brushing anyway. I love your stories and all the replies too. Poor Gracie, maybe she is just sensitive to brushing. I have a skin niece that is that way, always had to keep her hair really short because just regular brushing really hurt her, or at least she acted like it, LOL.


I love your siggie photo 

I have all the "good" brushes and combs....we use a Madden Brush and the comb from the same site... they work great. And she loves being held and pet, so it's not that she hates being touched. She is just such a control freak :w00t: LOL

I was growing her out, but decided yesterday to shave her...so she is short again. Will make things easier. She is good with her top, so that will be all we have to comb.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> We all have our own little Ninja's as well, so tell Gracie she is not alone..............as all the maltese were kung fu fighting................ they were fast like lightning!




I sing, "Gracie was Kung Fu Fighting! Gracie was fast as lightning! In fact she's a little bit frightening! But she fought with expert timing..." 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I always get slightly envious when i see everyones fluffs sitting so beautifully on the grooming table during and after grooming.....we too have a little ninja.....
> 
> To even begin bath time its a cat and mouse chase to try and catch maizy then bath time consists of her running to the farthest corner of the bath where she knows i struggle to reach... the body wash isnt too bad but when i get to her face full on ninja comes out!! Running around the bath making crying noises trying to jump out :w00t:
> 
> Bathtime done then it is time to do zoomies this is fun but then its time to run away from the hairdryer where once again i wont let mummy do my face!! Bathtime uses up alot of my energy and i too have tried everything treats, talking sweetly nope all the same, some things will never change!!


Awww Poor Maizy.... You can Gracie and all the other little Ninjas should start a Lil'-Ninja Bath Haters Club 

It is exhausting. But I've learned that when I want to do a bath, I need to get her into a small room first, shut the door, then set up.... makes it easier to get her so I'm not playing the chase game....



babycake7 said:


> Your story made me laugh. It was very well-written and entertaining...though I know the grooming journey for you and Grace hasnt really been so entertaining for either of y'all but its good to know you have been able to maintain a positive attitude about it and find some humor in Grace's grooming escapades. Thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks 

I think after the 9 month point I just surrendered and stopped trying to get her to calm down or accept it. So only way to look at it is with humor and positive attitude LOL

It's been an adventure, to say the least..... Perhaps Grace is here to show me that I need to keep fighting.... Don't give up! She is persistent, which is a wonderful quality


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Lord, for professional groomers. I have a little Ninja myself so I know how you feel!! Daisy doesn't even want me near her with a comb, brush, scissors, q-tip, etc. If it even looks like you COULD groom with it, she's off in a flash. She will let me wash her face, but that's where she draws the line. That's why she's going to the groomers Friday!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy is the same way,I liken it to going wolverine or rabid badger!
She will squirm fight, scratch, claw... try to bite the comb or brush, anything. She hides and so does Emily. They both do the "armadillo roll up" They try to roll up into a tight little ball.
I's a battle for sure, every time...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Bitsy is the same way,I liken it to going wolverine or rabid badger!
> She will squirm fight, scratch, claw... try to bite the comb or brush, anything. She hides and so does Emily. They both do the "armadillo roll up" They try to roll up into a tight little ball.
> I's a battle for sure, every time...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Yes.... Grace does the armadillo roll up! It's like her last ditch effort!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tori Great Story and so well Put.*
*Graci We Love you. Nickee & Yogi**
*But did you Tell Yogi How to act? Hes Just Like you!*


----------



## Cloverjane (11 mo ago)

Grace'sMom said:


> Grooming Grace has been compared to a contact sport.
> 
> There were feats of great physical strength (on Grace's part), impressive flexibility (still Grace), amazing stamina (Grace, again!), and ear piercing battle cries (not by Grace).... sometimes down right sobbing (again, not Grace). More often than not padding and helmets would have been helpful....
> 
> ...


Oh my!! I can definitely relate to your experience. My Cloverjane is so difficult to groom. I have always taken her to professional groomers until COVID. Then I became her groomer. I never realized how difficult she was. In fact, I question every time that I picked her up from the groomer and asked the question: "How was she?" and the response every time is "She was great." I'm calling BS! I'm truly questioning how in the world I would pick up this adorable angel of mine. Only now to realize that she is not the same Cloverjane that I know and love. Seriously, how did they do it? They never told me if they muzzled her, yet she has snapped and bit me countless times.


----------

